# Names?



## 2rain (Jun 2, 2013)

Any names for this beautiful girl I was thinking about mrs. Puff off of spongebob suggestions?


----------



## birdguy (Jan 15, 2013)

2rain said:


> Any names for this beautiful girl I was thinking about mrs. Puff off of spongebob suggestions?


You may or merry not like my names but hey, I'm from Germany....Gertrude, Herz, Ada, Millie, Petra? Question, can rain.....in AZ affect chickens if they got a bit wet


----------



## birdguy (Jan 15, 2013)

2rain said:


> Any names for this beautiful girl I was thinking about mrs. Puff off of spongebob suggestions?


You may or may not like my names but hey, I'm from Germany....Gertrude, Herz, Ada, Millie, Petra? Question, can rain.....in AZ affect chickens if they got a bit wet


----------



## 2rain (Jun 2, 2013)

Millie's cute ha and not usually unless they are baby's just try to keep them as dry as possible


----------



## Chicka-Js (May 3, 2013)

I love Millie. We have a Gertrude too also Pearl, Dot and Mable.


----------



## GenFoe (Apr 3, 2013)

We have: 

Buffalo, Barbecue, Flower, Sunshine, Olive, and Roxanne. Plus a few unnamed ones! My husband named two, my 5 year old named 2 then I named 2...


----------



## birdguy (Jan 15, 2013)

GenFoe said:


> We have:
> 
> Buffalo, Barbecue, Flower, Sunshine, Olive, and Roxanne. Plus a few unnamed ones! My husband named two, my 5 year old named 2 then I named 2...


I take it you named yours olive and Roxanne lol


----------



## 2rain (Jun 2, 2013)

Ohh I have another to I need to name so probably Millie and mable and we named our third lacy she's a silver laced Wyandotte


----------



## GenFoe (Apr 3, 2013)

birdguy said:


> I take it you named yours olive and Roxanne lol


Yes, my dark brahma is olive and my silkie is Roxanne!


----------

